# Marcin Zalewski 43.25 3BLD Polish NR



## ZalEw (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretty bad, I want more


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 22, 2012)

Heh nice. Why did you double-check memo? Wasn't confident about it? :O Congrats on NR!

obtw same judge as Maskow


----------



## ZalEw (Apr 22, 2012)

I wasn't sure if it should be AP instead of AT


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha yeah, better to play safe :O sub-40 soon! Soooo many people getting fast at BLD nowadays ^___^


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 22, 2012)

Interesting reaction... Not very happy about it, huh?
Btw, are you not allowed to take off your blindfold after you put it on?


----------



## Julian (Apr 22, 2012)

No, you can, as long as you don't turn the cube.

Nice solve, good luck with sub-40


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice! What's your buffer? I'd recommend doing a Z or Z' for the comms that you use E moves.


----------



## ZalEw (Apr 23, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Nice! What's your buffer? I'd recommend doing a Z or Z' for the comms that you use E moves.



UF in edges and UBR in corners.
I do it in a lot of cases but I don't like doing rotations


----------



## Kzip (Apr 23, 2012)

Good Luck with sub 28.80 .


"If you know what I mean."


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 23, 2012)

Quick execution, nice solve. :tu
It's always better to be safe than sorry with memo.


----------



## jorgeskm (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice!!
Do you memorise the corners visual?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 28, 2012)

nice solve and congrats


----------

